# Hamm Experience!



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Well im awake and all re-freshed now! Got back last night, me and DaveyBoy went on abit of a boys road trip and had a great time.
Between us we took over AND SPENT over 3 grand lol we went on the friday and got on the ferry friday night at 6p.m (luckly euro tunnel didnt bother us as we booked our ferry tickets about 8 weeks prior to the show) got over to france and drove to Belgium. Stayed the night there, got up in the morning and drove to Hamm. 
Had a great day in the show me and dave bought out all exo terra breeder boxes that aint availabe in england within 30 seconds of walking through the door haha, we really wanted to get them as no one else in england really has them, after abit of talking and that we eventually worked out price for them and paid 20 euro for every 4 breeder boxes, yes thats right 20 euro for 4 lol 5 euro each, they were marked up at 10.90 euro each so we got a steal lol. Went dropped them and some snakes i had on order, dropped them all back in the car then we began our shopping! We had a great day and didnt pay the marked price on anything and every thing we bought was a bargin, we saved upto 160 euro owith one seller as we bought afew things with him. We stayed untill the very end and at 5 p.m we headed back to the car and off we went.
We drove back to Belguim and passed the coach on the way, got back to the hotel cleaned out every tub, put fresh substrate in gave them all water, put what needed to be on heat, on heat. and made sure all tubs had adiquet ventilation. Had abit on a lye in and got up at 9 and packed our boxes and hd some breakfast, drove back to Calaise and got ferry back. we got back about 9 last night.
We had a great time and made a proper weekend of it, and we didnt lose one animal, all are fine and dandy. :2thumb:


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

My GOD!!!! 

What a weekend hey mate????

My pockets are feeling rather light now tho :lol2:

Doing that again defo!!!!

Anyone want to join us?????


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time.Not to p**s on your fire,but the breeder boxes are in the shops this week:lol2:


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

*Nice one!*

Sounds like a cracking mini adventure!

With the pound being so poor against the Euro at the moment I was wondering if *real* bargains were to be had.
So what other bargains did you guys bag? 

Did you get the ferry from Newcastle to Holland?

I'm tempted to go over for the next one......not necessarily to buy :whistling2:

Cheers

Rob


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm glad most of mine was in $ when they were 2 for the pound. i didnt spend much on the actual day, maybe 500 quid or so, rest was pre ordered


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

He bought me salamanders :flrt:

And a funky Beetle thing 

And Choccys from Belgium :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

One giant fail..................you stayed one night in Belgium. 'Dam is next door.......


----------



## m4rc (Mar 20, 2008)

if you drive to hamm yourself do you need any licenses to bring the animals back??


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good road trip for you. You get any pics of your Bargains???

I will be doing something similar next September either in my own car or maybe a car or mini bus via work :whistling2: I will be planning to stop in Gutorsloh as have a few friends there and not too far from Hamm.
Looking forward to it, only one year to wait:lol2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Crownan said:


> One giant fail..................you stayed one night in Belgium. 'Dam is next door.......


Yeah Belgium is a bit boring compared to Holland. Sorry Belgiques:lol2:

But do you really think they would have made it to the show if they stopped off there with the nightlife:lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

m4rc said:


> if you drive to hamm yourself do you need any licenses to bring the animals back??


yes........a driving license :lol2:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

m4rc said:


> if you drive to hamm yourself do you need any licenses to bring the animals back??


not if they are for your own personal collection, but if you plan to resell at all, or are bringing back for someone else, you do need an animal transportation license from DEFRA, but this applies to within the UK as well.

Good shout on those breeder boxes, I only noticed them on their website last week, I'll have to keep my eye out for em.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

What are the breeder boxes like ?
What are they ?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Yeah Belgium is a bit boring compared to Holland. Sorry Belgiques:lol2:
> 
> But do you really think they would have made it to the show if they stopped off there with the nightlife:lol2:


 Hey man, we did it! The DOOM BUS!

First night in Dam, then on to Hamm, couldnt of been better!  :2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Yeah Belgium is a bit boring compared to Holland. Sorry Belgiques:lol2:


 I see you have never had a weekend in Antwerp.:2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Sounds like a good road trip for you. You get any pics of your Bargains???
> 
> I will be doing something similar next September either in my own car or maybe a car or mini bus via work :whistling2: I will be planning to stop in Gutorsloh as have a few friends there and not too far from Hamm.
> Looking forward to it, only one year to wait:lol2:


I'm gonna get some piccy's when everything is happy.


----------

